# How many duck bands?



## Raven (Dec 10, 2005)

I was just curious I have been duck hunting my whole life and have killed scores of quackers and whicterlers and grunters but have only killed 3 banded ducks. 2 federal birds from Penn. and 1 Jack Miner. Some of the guys I hunt with have killed lanyards full of bands and kill half as many ducks as I do. I have killed tons of banded Geese but that is because they band our resident flocks every other year.


Just wondering what the rest of you duck hunters have witnessed when it comes to jewelry.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Dec 10, 2005)

I only have 3 (one was a reward band, first banded bird ever taken on Thanksgiving Day, 2002), the next day I got my second band.

One banded goose, took my little brother who has never killed a goose and out of 4 geese, 3 were banded.


----------



## Raven (Dec 10, 2005)

Sounds like you were here hunting Geese. This year on one of the farms I hunt out of 96 dead geese 83 have been banded some had both neck and leg bands. Of course, they were banded about 10 miles away so they are not really that special. A few years ago we went to the Eastern Shore and man you should have seen the jaws drop when we rolled in for breakfast all of us with three or four lanyards full of goose bands.

The duck bands are to get for me. One of the guys I hunt with always shoots a banded bird or two a year which is either one I missed in a volly or the other half of a pair that works in. He is just lucky I guess.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Dec 10, 2005)

You may be surprized at the local birds.  We banded 3,000 one year in VA and quite a few had $$$ bands on them as well.

You just never know.


----------



## Raven (Dec 10, 2005)

I would love to earn some cash and draw some blood at the same time. I know some of the old time duck guys have some money bands but none in a while. Something to look forward to maybe Santa will bring a bracelet and a check this year.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Dec 10, 2005)

Been hearing alot more $$$ bands are showing up in the flyway,  I am hoping as well.


----------



## bigdixie (Dec 12, 2005)

I kiiled four ducks that had bands on thankgiving day down at dorchester shootin preserve in midway.


----------



## bigdixie (Dec 12, 2005)

I killed four ducks that had bands on thankgiving day down at dorchester shootin preserve in midway.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Dec 12, 2005)

I've killed 3 banded ducks. 1 Jack Miner Foundation and 2 federal.


----------



## Hintz (Dec 12, 2005)

excuse the dumb question but what do "$$$ bands mean"


----------



## WOODIE13 (Dec 12, 2005)

Hintz said:
			
		

> excuse the dumb question but what do "$$$ bands mean"



Reward bands


----------



## Hintz (Dec 12, 2005)

do you get money if you kill you or something


----------



## WOODIE13 (Dec 12, 2005)

$100 check from the US   Treasury Dept.


----------



## Duck's and Buck's (Dec 12, 2005)

I don't know this for sure but someone on here has a bunch and i mean a bunch, can't remember his screan name but I think it might be Agarr. If he doesnt have the most he's gotta be second!!!  NONE for me though but I still go trying!!!


----------



## jedisme (Dec 12, 2005)

i have yet to get a band after 15 yrs. of duck hunting  . my dads got 5 all avise bands off of wood ducks.


----------



## t bird (Dec 12, 2005)

3 Geese 2 woodies Hen blue wing and a greenhead, No money bands  though!


----------



## Nitro (Dec 12, 2005)

*Bands*

Luck and killing lots of birds...........All it takes.

Some of mine.Most are put away for safe keeping.

 Jack Miner banded Greenhead  I killed near Lake Russell in 1996 is probably my favorite. They are rare in most areas.  Shoot straight.


----------



## Duck's and Buck's (Dec 12, 2005)

Agarr what is that a pic of in your avatar


----------



## Nitro (Dec 12, 2005)

Doc Hull 2-D Stabilized Sycamore call. 

Certificate of Appreciation from a banded Mallard Drake I killed last year in WA State.


----------



## Duck's and Buck's (Dec 12, 2005)

neat, thanks for the info


----------



## goose buster (Dec 13, 2005)

15 goose bands 3 ducks 1 Jack Miner killed in a swamp in Fulton County.


----------



## MudDucker (Dec 13, 2005)

Lost my early lanyard from my high school/college days.  I had 14 duck bands on it.  I've killed one last year that was banded and one last weekend that was banded.


----------



## tha troof (Dec 14, 2005)

i got 30 goose bands, 4 neck bands, one banded swan, 36 duck bands, and no jack miner and no money bands!


----------



## Raven (Dec 15, 2005)

Agarr, I saw a map last year of Jack Miner band recoveries and the area here around East TN has a ton reported, it really is surprising b/c the duck hunting is pretty poor.


----------

